
Macbook Pro helps Core i7 hit 100 Degrees Celsius - icey
http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/172791,macbook-pro-helps-core-i7-hit-100-degrees.aspx
======
jolan
Yikes, let me point out smcfancontrol:

<http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31029>

------
towndrunk
Doesn't this mac have two video cards? I didn't see in the article which one
was being used but wouldn't the high end card off load the cpu when doing the
3D or Photoshop tests?

------
colbyolson
Thought this might be an article about running Flash on OSX due to the title.

